# New AKC CH Redyre Extra Spicy



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today at the Suwanee Kennel Club in Lake City, Florida, Katie finished her AKC Championship title with back to back 4 point majors over the weekendher. Katie finished her Championship title with ALL MAJOR WINS, 3, 3, 3, 4 and 4. She will now be known as AKC CH UKC CH JA Nat/Int'l CH Redyre Extra Spicy. Katie is TWELVE MONTHS OLD.

To top it all off, she went not only Best of Winners, but also Best of Opposite Sex over three other bitch Specials.

I am so honored to have this bitch on the end of my lead. It is hard for me to put into words right now what this means. Although I have produced 2 AKC Champions in addition to now Katie, this is the first one that I have finished myself. Katie will receive a Medallion from the American Kennel Club for finishing with all her points from the Bred By Exhibitor class.

Finishing today also qualifies her for an invitation to the Eukaneuba National Championship dog show in Orlando, Florida in December. We look forward to the Bred By Exhibitor competition there!

Thank you to all my friends for your support both in and outside the ring!

Looking forward to our first weekend out as a Special in Arcadia in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations on all of your success!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

She made it! And in record time too. Congratulations.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

How exciting! Looking forward to more Katie adventures & wins.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, she's a lovely girl.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

How exciting, congratulations.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> AKC CH UKC CH JA Nat/Int'l CH Redyre Extra Spicy. Katie is TWELVE MONTHS OLD.


Congrats! What does the JA stand for?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

That is the IABCA designation for a YOUTH Champion. The youth class is large breed dogs 12-14 months of age. She will go back to IABCA next year when she is an adult to finish her adult CH title.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Red!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yesssss!!!...............................


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

How are her litter mates doing w being shown?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She will have 2 littermates being shown next year. Neither of them are being shown right now.

Here we are winning the Bred By Exhibitor class today.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

That is awesome, Red!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Go Katie!!!! Congrats! You have an amazing, beautiful dog


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats! You dogs are beautiful! She is lovely and such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Red!! 
Your video just gets me going! I want a Rotti so bad! Their little butts are SO adorable... I just wish the hubby could feel the same way. Every time we get one at the shelter I go all starry-eyed and become super selective about potential adopters. Someday... someday...


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone.

It is sort of sinking in now. 

I did not realize that we are out in Arcadia for 4 days THIS WEEKEND. First show is Thursday morning. I will update here and *on my blog * if we do anything "Special".


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats again and good luck. I'm going to be in MD for shows this weekend, there are no bulldog specials so maybe I can win with JC.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! Must be very rewarding to raise and show such a beautiful dog.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you again everyone.

Winnie it is extremely rewarding to do this from the Bred By Exhibitor class.

Here is another photo from the ring on Sunday. Check out how she is flirting with the judge, just prior to the bite and body exam!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She is so awesome! What a pleasure to see!


----------

